# STRG-Feststelltaste bei Laptop deaktivieren [~Solved]

## slick

Ich habe hier einen älteren Gericom auf dem gibt es eine mit "Fn" gekennzeichnete Taste mit die wie die Feststelltaste wirkt, nur eben für STRG. Die nervt immer sehr wenn mal mal unabsichtlich drauf kommt. Wie kann man die dauerhaft loswerden? Nett wäre es Lösung die nicht nur unter X funktioniert, aber eine für X würde mir erstmal weiterhelfen.Last edited by slick on Sat Feb 19, 2005 4:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psyqil

Schau Dir doch mal x11-misc/xkeycaps an, und/oder xev und xmodmap.

----------

## slick

Ich habe mal mir mal xmodmap angeschaut, ist genau das was ich suche. Allerdings muß ich hierzu den Keycode dieser Taste wissen. Anbei mal die xmodmap-Ausgabe zu meiner Tastatur. Irgendwie vermisse ich jedoch diese "Control-Lock"-Taste. Welche könnte das sein? 

Edit: unter xev gibt es keinen Event zu dieser Taste...

```
# xmodmap -pke 

keycode   9 = Escape

keycode  10 = 1 exclam onesuperior exclamdown onesuperior exclamdown

keycode  11 = 2 quotedbl twosuperior oneeighth twosuperior oneeighth

keycode  12 = 3 section threesuperior sterling threesuperior sterling

keycode  13 = 4 dollar onequarter currency onequarter currency

keycode  14 = 5 percent onehalf threeeighths onehalf threeeighths

keycode  15 = 6 ampersand notsign fiveeighths notsign fiveeighths

keycode  16 = 7 slash braceleft seveneighths braceleft seveneighths

keycode  17 = 8 parenleft bracketleft trademark bracketleft trademark

keycode  18 = 9 parenright bracketright plusminus bracketright plusminus

keycode  19 = 0 equal braceright degree braceright degree

keycode  20 = ssharp question backslash questiondown backslash questiondown

keycode  21 = acute grave cedilla cedilla cedilla cedilla

keycode  22 = BackSpace Terminate_Server

keycode  23 = Tab ISO_Left_Tab

keycode  24 = q Q at Greek_OMEGA at Greek_OMEGA

keycode  25 = w W lstroke Lstroke lstroke Lstroke

keycode  26 = e E EuroSign EuroSign EuroSign EuroSign

keycode  27 = r R paragraph registered paragraph registered

keycode  28 = t T tslash Tslash tslash Tslash

keycode  29 = z Z leftarrow yen leftarrow yen

keycode  30 = u U downarrow uparrow downarrow uparrow

keycode  31 = i I rightarrow idotless rightarrow idotless

keycode  32 = o O oslash Ooblique oslash Ooblique

keycode  33 = p P thorn THORN thorn THORN

keycode  34 = udiaeresis Udiaeresis diaeresis diaeresis diaeresis diaeresis

keycode  35 = plus asterisk asciitilde macron asciitilde macron

keycode  36 = Return

keycode  37 = Control_L

keycode  38 = a A ae AE ae AE

keycode  39 = s S ssharp section ssharp section

keycode  40 = d D eth ETH eth ETH

keycode  41 = f F dstroke ordfeminine dstroke ordfeminine

keycode  42 = g G eng ENG eng ENG

keycode  43 = h H hstroke Hstroke hstroke Hstroke

keycode  44 = j J

keycode  45 = k K kra ampersand kra ampersand

keycode  46 = l L lstroke Lstroke lstroke Lstroke

keycode  47 = odiaeresis Odiaeresis doubleacute doubleacute doubleacute doubleacute

keycode  48 = adiaeresis Adiaeresis asciicircum asciicircum asciicircum asciicircum

keycode  49 = asciicircum degree notsign notsign notsign notsign

keycode  50 = Shift_L

keycode  51 = numbersign apostrophe grave grave grave grave

keycode  52 = y Y guillemotleft less guillemotleft less

keycode  53 = x X guillemotright greater guillemotright greater

keycode  54 = c C cent copyright cent copyright

keycode  55 = v V leftdoublequotemark grave leftdoublequotemark grave

keycode  56 = b B rightdoublequotemark apostrophe rightdoublequotemark apostrophe

keycode  57 = n N

keycode  58 = m M mu masculine mu masculine

keycode  59 = comma semicolon horizconnector multiply horizconnector multiply

keycode  60 = period colon periodcentered division periodcentered division

keycode  61 = minus underscore dead_belowdot abovedot dead_belowdot abovedot

keycode  62 = Shift_R

keycode  63 = KP_Multiply XF86_ClearGrab

keycode  64 = Alt_L Meta_L

keycode  65 = space

keycode  66 = Caps_Lock

keycode  67 = F1 XF86_Switch_VT_1

keycode  68 = F2 XF86_Switch_VT_2

keycode  69 = F3 XF86_Switch_VT_3

keycode  70 = F4 XF86_Switch_VT_4

keycode  71 = F5 XF86_Switch_VT_5

keycode  72 = F6 XF86_Switch_VT_6

keycode  73 = F7 XF86_Switch_VT_7

keycode  74 = F8 XF86_Switch_VT_8

keycode  75 = F9 XF86_Switch_VT_9

keycode  76 = F10 XF86_Switch_VT_10

keycode  77 = Num_Lock Pointer_EnableKeys

keycode  78 = Scroll_Lock

keycode  79 = KP_Home KP_7

keycode  80 = KP_Up KP_8

keycode  81 = KP_Prior KP_9

keycode  82 = KP_Subtract XF86_Prev_VMode

keycode  83 = KP_Left KP_4

keycode  84 = KP_Begin KP_5

keycode  85 = KP_Right KP_6

keycode  86 = KP_Add XF86_Next_VMode

keycode  87 = KP_End KP_1

keycode  88 = KP_Down KP_2

keycode  89 = KP_Next KP_3

keycode  90 = KP_Insert KP_0

keycode  91 = KP_Delete KP_Separator

keycode  93 = Mode_switch

keycode  94 = less greater bar brokenbar bar brokenbar

keycode  95 = F11 XF86_Switch_VT_11

keycode  96 = F12 XF86_Switch_VT_12

keycode  97 = Home

keycode  98 = Up

keycode  99 = Prior

keycode 100 = Left

keycode 102 = Right

keycode 103 = End

keycode 104 = Down

keycode 105 = Next

keycode 106 = Insert

keycode 107 = Delete

keycode 108 = KP_Enter

keycode 109 = Control_R Multi_key

keycode 110 = Pause Break

keycode 111 = Print Sys_Req

keycode 112 = KP_Divide XF86_Ungrab

keycode 113 = ISO_Level3_Shift Multi_key

keycode 115 = Super_L

keycode 116 = Super_R Multi_key

keycode 117 = Menu

keycode 124 = ISO_Level3_Shift

keycode 125 = NoSymbol Alt_L

keycode 126 = KP_Equal

keycode 127 = NoSymbol Super_L

keycode 128 = NoSymbol Hyper_L

keycode 156 = NoSymbol Meta_L

```

Last edited by slick on Sat Feb 19, 2005 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psyqil

Schwer zu sagen, bekommst Du keine Ausgabe mit xev? Mach doch mal emerge xkeycaps und flitz' eben mit der Maus drüber...

----------

## slick

Also ich schätze xkeycaps wird da nicht viel bringen wenn ich auf der Homepage schon lesen das es Tastaturlayouts unterstützt und meine Taste nichmal unter xev was bringt gehört sie ja definitiv nicht zu einem "Standart"-Keyboard-Layout. Ich werde wohl mal eine Hardware-Eingriff vornehmen und diese Taste totlegen...  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Soo..... habe mir jetzt aus dem Kunststoff einer alten CD-Hülle (hatte genau die richtige Stärke) ein U-Förmiges kleines Teil gefeilt was so unter die Taste paßt das diese nicht mehr betätigt werden kann. Ist auch eine Lösung... und wieder umkehrbar...

Ich mal da mal ein solved draus... auch wenns nur halb stimmt

----------

